# Tilly is now at peace



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

Tilly, our 13 yr old Cavalier is now at rest next to her sister after a long period of decline. She had gradually lost control of her back end and had reached the point where she had no quality of life - except her enjoyment of food. Lizzie succumbed to the same problem two years ago.

This is the two of them when younger, Tilly on the left, Lizzie, her full sister, on the right.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss. You made the right though often difficult and painful decision. Remember all the good times. Run free Tilly and join your friends at Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Very sorry,but can you imagine the catching up of the gossip those two will have. Hope you two have been "Good mummy and daddy!"
Sassies Dad.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Beautiful dogs you will miss them - the price you pay for happy memories. So sorry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sad news especially as our shelties are 14 today. Vet gave up on them years ago .

Dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Really sorry Steve

Tilly lived to a good full age though and has doubtless left you with many happy memories

Sandra


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Steve,
Sorry to hear about Tilly.
We lost our precious bobtail Megs (still as my avatar) suddenly in July and she left a huge hole in our hearts.
It does get a bit less painful over time and we're now contemplating a puppy. We can never replace Megs but I'm sure there's a puppy out there waiting to be part of our lives.
Bill


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

We don't like a dog being an only dog so we still have our poodles, Star and Charlie, but the house still seems empty today. We've got lots of happy memories of Tilly, many of them involving her dedication to eating everything that she could! You wouldn't think a Cavalier could get a whole doughnut in her mouth but she did once.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Never an easy thing to do and one always thinks "was that right?", but you KNOW that you have made the right decision and both of them are now at peace.

Mind you, the cats around where they are now may well be regretting Tilly's arrival ! :? 

Dave


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

sorry to hear your news , we dread the day when it comes but we wont see her suffer shes worth more than that, you made the right choice albeit a heartbreaking one. we lost 1 at 18 tears and it does take a long time to get over. but as said time will lessen the pain,


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

So sorry to hear you've lost your beloved Tilly. Even though you know it's the right decision it still hurts.
Thinking of you.
Lesley


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We are so sorry to hear of your loss. It breaks your heart To loose a beloved pet, we have been there so many times, but we have great memories. Think of your time together with them both. 

Thinking of you

Stewart


----------



## greenacre (Jun 24, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Our wonderful Frisky !!!! is now 15 and we are dreading the day.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss, live with the good memory.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So sorry to read of Tilly's passing. Be comforted by the fact that you did right by her even though it is so difficult. 

Run free at the Bridge little one.

Sue


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

So very sorry to hear of your loss, Iv'e shed more tears over dogs than people.


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear your loss, we lost our Cocker Spaniel Jasper in June 2006, it still hurts now. We now have 2 Miniature Schauzers Oscar and Max it will no replace Tilly in your heart, but is is lovely to have that affection again.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss. It doesn't matter if you have other dogs in your life, you still always feel sad about the loss of old pals. 

We still talk about our first dog's antics, and I can't seem to get round to changing our avatar pic of our 2nd dog, Charlie, to the new pup.

All the best,

Lesley


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear abot your loss :-(

I really must resist the rainbow bridge - it always makes me feel incredibly sad......


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

I must admit that 1 week on I still can't read the poem Rainbow Bridge, the house still seems quiet and empty without Tilly even with the other 2 dogs bouncing around.

Thanks everyone for your messages and thoughts.


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry to here about your lost mate Steve.

Even as I write this Ive got a fat stupid staffie who is just like a kid lying on my lap restricting my breathing! 

I genuinely believe the force of nature that inhabits all creatures moves on somewhere eventually. (I must be a closet Buddhist  )

Anybody who has ever had a dog as a friend will understand my sentiment.

All the best and remember you did right by them.

Paul


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your mate. Best wishes.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

So sorry to read your news.

It is now nearly two months since Coco left us to join his doggy friends at Rainbow Bridge. I still hear him giving his very loud one off bark to summons attention that had everyone running.

They certainly know how to become such a huge part of our lives which makes it so very hard when they leave us. Time may heal but we never forget them.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Sorry for your loss. It's so sad. Tilly and Lizzie run free with all your doggy pals at Rainbow Bridge. God bless them. 
Dawn.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

cypsygal said:


> I really must resist the rainbow bridge - it always makes me feel incredibly sad......


Me too. I'm crying.

So sad for you. I'm glad you have family and other dogs to comfort you.

I've only got my Chloe, so please look out for me if anything ever happens to her.

PS She'd have no problem getting a whole doughnut in her mouth. She once ran off in the park with a foot long baguette.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Tilly. You gave her and her sister a good life.
RIP Girls.


----------

